# 4th of July spread,



## bbqking01 (Jul 4, 2022)

Ended up doing hamburger sliders. Just ground beef and Colby Jack. Did some pepperoni/salami sliders too. Did a chilled bean dip, hot Buffalo dip, Mac n cheese. Homemade beans, cheddar brats. And some watermelon. Used my SmokeFire for some of it. Have a small crowd of about 10, so wasn’t sure where to put this. Cheers everyone and happy Fourth of July!


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 4, 2022)

Nice lineup, well done !


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jul 4, 2022)

Wow, that’s quite the buffet!


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Jul 4, 2022)

Looks fantastic!  Happy 4rh!


----------



## negolien (Jul 5, 2022)

nice


----------

